# DIY Background



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to make a Styrofoam background for my Cichlid tank. I have everything figured out EXCEPT the fact that the fish are already in the tank. Has anyone made a background and put it in with the fish in the tank? Or does anyone know if I can take them out for a few hours (put them in a smaller tank), install the background, and then put them back in? Any ideas or suggestions would be GREAT! My tank is 29 gallons.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take all the cichlids to the store, install the background. Move the serpaes and the shark to the 29.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Take all the cichlids to the store, install the background. Move the serpaes and the shark to the 29.


Except I don't want to get rid of the Cichlids.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Then move the mbuna to a 55, move the convicts to a 30, then add the background. What you have now is not a good long term situation.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Then move the mbuna to a 55, move the convicts to a 30, then add the background. What you have now is not a good long term situation.


I know its not a good long term situation and eventually I will have to get a 55 gallon but right now the cichlids are still small and doing fine in the 29 gallon. I will be upgrading to a 55 as soon as I can afford it but that won't be anytime real soon since I just bought the 29 gallon.


----------

